# getting back into shape



## rian gehle (Jun 8, 2013)

well if anybody got to read my intro. I am medically retired from the army as an 88m. I am looking to get back into shape before i commit to rejoining the army and attempting to go through SFAS. I am currently trying to quit smoking and drinking soda. 4 years of being out though has kind of got me in a drought. I know that AD PT standards are alot different than SF standards i would imagine. So what advice would you guys give to an out of shape PS who is tryin to go back in and attain a goal hes been striving for forever? I am currently starting to "juice" as in fruits and veggies not steroids. I try to be active as possible but my job as a car salesman 12 hours a day 3 days a week its hard to be active sitting at a desk all day. So any advice you guy can give me to reach the standards it takes to make it through sfas. I obviously dont want to rejoin and be a fat body i want to be a pt stud so please any advice or criticism can and will help. Thanks guys


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 8, 2013)

Do a search on the website.  Physical fitness advice is abundant on here and has been discussed in detail. 

The easiest advice...start working out.  Do SOMETHING and don't blame it on your job.  You either want it or you don't.


----------



## rian gehle (Jun 8, 2013)

totally understand...i do insanity in the mornings before i go to work...i was just curious if there was better workouts than regular AD pt i could do that might be geared more toward being able to make it through SFAS. i hear about pt studs not making it through selection so i didnt know one way or another if there are certain workouts that are better options and are more geared toward where you need to be to get through selection and have a chance at q course...and fox i def. do want it but thanks ill def do alittle more research online


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jun 8, 2013)

rian gehle said:


> i hear about pt studs not making it through selection


 
That's because it takes a lot more than being a PT stud to make it through a SOF selection program.


----------



## digrar (Jun 8, 2013)

I work in an environment where people work 14 x 12 hour days in a row and still get to the gym, go for a run, or walk to work/back to the camp after work. You've got 4 days off a week? You're not going to get much traction using your job as an excuse for finding it difficult to be active.


----------



## pardus (Jun 9, 2013)

rian gehle said:


> car salesman 12 hours a day 3 days a week its hard to be active sitting at a desk all day.


 
So you sit on your ass drinking soda 4 days a week? Not even to mention that you aren't doing push ups, pull ups, sit ups etc... during your grueling 3 day work week.

3 DAY WORK WEEK! 

I seriously can't believe you posted that. 88M HOOAH!


----------



## Raiderfit (Jul 23, 2013)

The number one question before selection is this:

Am I physically ready?

I will say this.  Most people spend too much time on the PT and not enough time on mentally preparing themselves. 

The muscle that SOF is interested in training is the muscle between your ears.  Anyone can get in shape...not everyone can think on their feet.  Do workout and train...but also get mentally tough and prepared before heading to any SOF selection.

All SOF selection (Army SFAS, MARSOC A&S, Navy SEAL BUD/S, PJ/CCT Indoc, and Ranger Rip) are all the same.  Make you physically tired enough so that they can see you make decision on your feet.  The PT is only to get you off your center...they do all their evaluating when you are making the decisions.  So... Start using the brain...learn what it means to be SOF... Principles... Truths.... Mindset...etc.

P.S.,  be able to do a lot of rucking, swimming, cals..etc..as well!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2013)

@rian gehle , Look at the grammar and spelling in your posts above, posting here requires more attention to detail then a text message.


----------



## Raiderfit (Jul 23, 2013)

I apologize.  I guess that's what I get for being English second language.  I will admit my grammar is not the best.  Hope I didn't offend anyone with my poor English.  Sorry in advance.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Raiderfit said:


> I apologize.  I guess that's what I get for being English second language.  I will admit my grammar is not the best.  Hope I didn't offend anyone with my poor English.  Sorry in advance.



That wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Raiderfit (Jul 23, 2013)

Pardus, you are like my older brother who is always around the corner making sure I don't do __________(fill in the blank).  Thank you.  I was getting a little worried about my posts.  I guess my Engrish isn't "too" bad.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Raiderfit said:


> Pardus, you are like my older brother who is always around the corner making sure I don't do __________(fill in the blank).  Thank you.  I was getting a little worried about my posts.  I guess my Engrish isn't "too" bad.



LOL, no worries. It's the texting language i.e. "i h8 u" etc... That drives members here a little crazy, and justifiably so in my opinion.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2013)

Raiderfit said:


> Pardus, you are like my older brother who is always around the corner making sure I don't do __________(fill in the blank).  Thank you.  I was getting a little worried about my posts.  I guess my Engrish isn't "too" bad.


 
Wow... Pardus has you fooled.  My advice is that if he tells you to do something, ask Free, then do something completely different than either one of those two has said, you may not be fully safe, but you may live and stay out of jail that way... or not have too many tattoos...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you both for the hate... the truth hurts, but what the hell...


----------

